# brown rice: helpful or harmful?



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

Rice is one of the few grains that I can digest well, but I'm troubled by how often it appears on lists of constipating foods. Is it white rice, specifically, that is the problem? Or is brown rice also bad (if not quite as bad)?The rice I eat has 3 grams of fiber per 1/4 cup, which seems like a lot, but perhaps there's something about rice that is constipating regardless?(I've become very paranoid since learning that cooked apples and carrots are constipating. This seems very counter-intuitive to me.)


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I eat brown rice instead of white. It had a lot of fiber and its high in magnesium, so it helps me go.Too bad the white tastes so much better. I miss it!


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

Magnesium, too? That's good news! Thanks for your reply.Have you tried cooking your brown rice in chicken broth? It's really tasty. I think I even prefer it to white rice.Thanks again,Veronica


----------

